# Tri tip First time.



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Tri tip first time.Courtesy of CaptJack!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks good brother!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

How tender was it, looks great!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That looks good brother!


Thank you Sir....credit goes to CaptJack though..He had me staring at his picture for a day. I got all exited and totally forgot the side dishes! I'm waiting for it to gets a little cooler to give the Old Haute Pursuit Catfish Surpreme to kick in!:brew2:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

poco jim said:


> How tender was it, looks great!


Really tender Sir! I marinaded over night in a zip lock bag.Pulled it from the fridge to bring it back to room temp. before sticking it in the grill. Pulled out at 130 internal temp,Wrap in foil AND towel for 30 minutes.Then cut.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dude. Looks like you nailed it. I need to try cooking it sometime.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Dude. Looks like you nailed it. I need to try cooking it sometime.


Well H3ll...If you were little closer..Hit ya on the rebound Hookset!:brew2:

I followed CaptJack's advice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

RLwhaler said:


> Really tender Sir! I marinaded over night in a zip lock bag.Pulled it from the fridge to bring it back to room temp. before sticking it in the grill. Pulled out at 130 internal temp,Wrap in foil AND towel for 30 minutes.Then cut.


about how long on the grill did it take?

my first attempt was a failure, i did not budged enough grill time, thanks for the foil and towel tip.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

ibtbone said:


> about how long on the grill did it take?
> 
> my first attempt was a failure, i did not budged enough grill time, thanks for the foil and towel tip.


Good question...I did not focused on the amount of time in the grill.My goal was the internal temp.(130-135) pulled out,then wrap in foil and a towel.Let it sit for 30 minutes.Temp will go up slightly a bit.Natural juices will be moist.Kinda like how I'm used to doing my brisket.(brisket gets thrown in a cooler wrap up)

Hope you find this helpful.It's worth trying it again.Cheers!:brew2:


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

im going to attempt the 1st tri tip this saturday, any other tips for a tri tip virgin yall can offer up?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

move to California?


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

no thanks speckle. the ground moves to much for me there, and if i wanted a smartazz answer i would have asked a smartazz question... but thanks either way for your useless info..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thepartsguy50 said:


> im going to attempt the 1st tri tip this saturday, any other tips for a tri tip virgin yall can offer up?


Thepartguy, another 2cool member ask me the same, and i'll be happy to share it with ya! However,I'm a rookie with this so bare with me.

I did it in simple grill..indirect heat. I shoved all the coals on one side of the grill( had one misquite piece of wood for smoke flavor) had the other side just for the tri tip. Got those babies from HEB.5.59 per pound.each pack cost me 14 bucks.did two.

Had the temp right at 225-250.

open flame? yes! but you might wanna let that flame die down first.However,at the end? I seared that bad boy and the flame shot back up.

I went with this recipe:And it was off the hook!






This came in handy too! believe it or not.cutting the darn thing is very important factor because you want that tender meat.You're not dealing with a Filet.






Hope this helps!
Please keep me updated how it went!

Best Regards,
Richard:brew2:


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*most EXCELLENT*


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the tip RL i will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just bought two from Costco today. Going to try one tomorrow afternoon. Thinking about searing it first and then moving it to indirect heat.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Bought one from HEB today also! Sunday it's on :ac550:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thepartsguy50 said:


> thanks for the tip RL i will let you know how it turns out.


You're most welcome1 Yes! please let us know how you did.



Haute Pursuit said:


> I just bought two from Costco today. Going to try one tomorrow afternoon. Thinking about searing it first and then moving it to indirect heat.


B, I was thinking that at first? Please,let us know how yours turned out:brew2:



Bukmstr said:


> Bought one from HEB today also! Sunday it's on :ac550:


Outstanding! Warning to all: DO NOT attempt to cook this with an empty stomach! Why? that last 30 minutes of wait can be brutal!!:headknock

Look what you went and done CaptJack!! :brew2:


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

tri- tip is the best bang for your buck in beef
especially the ones that HEB sells


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

My coworker from Cali turned me on to tri tip a few years ago. Randalls in Pearland used to have them all the time, not so much anymore. Now I just buy a bag of them at Costco and vacuum pack'em. Walmart has/had tri tip preseasoned last week, 3 different flavors, and the one I tried was not bad. Capt Jack thanks for the heads up on HEB carrying them.

Google Santa Maria tri tip to see how they do it on the left coast. I rank Brisket 1 and tri tip 1A. I found 3 in the freezer so I'm sure I will be cooking one next week.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be on a mission to find one tomorrow.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Think I'll try one tomorrow if they have them at the heb out here.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

sleepersilverado said:


> I will be on a mission to find one tomorrow.


My BIL bought some last night at HEB on Barker Cypress and 290.



sotexhookset said:


> Think I'll try one tomorrow if they have them at the heb out here.


Hopefully you'll find some.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I will go over to that one. Ours out here at mason is a no go.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just finished eating my first effort at Tri Tip. Didn't get but one picture... Awesome!

Cooked over pecan wood coals at about 325deg... couldn't wait on my little pit to get to 225deg! Just seasoned it with my brisket rub and cooked to 130deg internal. Pics don't do it justice, it was a perfect rare to medium rare.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks killa


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It does look good and I'm bout to starve right now. What exactly is tri tip? Must have missed the first thread.....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

lower part of the sirloin Bret


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't leave the house (worked on computer this morning til got into early college games and just never left) today nor did the wife so didn't go see if they had one at heb. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> lower part of the sirloin Bret


Thanks, I'm gonna have to check that out...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just finished eating my first effort at Tri Tip. Didn't get but one picture... Awesome!
> 
> Cooked over pecan wood coals at about 325deg... couldn't wait on my little pit to get to 225deg! Just seasoned it with my brisket rub and cooked to 130deg internal. Pics don't do it justice, it was a perfect rare to medium rare.


Nice Brother! I think your's is perfect(to me that is) :brew2:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> My coworker from Cali turned me on to tri tip a few years ago. Randalls in Pearland used to have them all the time, not so much anymore. Now I just buy a bag of them at Costco and vacuum pack'em. Walmart has/had tri tip preseasoned last week, 3 different flavors, and the one I tried was not bad. Capt Jack thanks for the heads up on HEB carrying them.
> 
> Google Santa Maria tri tip to see how they do it on the left coast. I rank Brisket 1 and tri tip 1A. I found 3 in the freezer so I'm sure I will be cooking one next week.


I was told by a costco meat department employee a couple of months ago that they were no longer carrying tri tip here. It is a very good cut, but not easy to find around here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> I was told by a costco meat department employee a couple of months ago that they were no longer carrying tri tip here. It is a very good cut, but not easy to find around here.


Costco had them in the meat cooler in Sugar Land on Thursday. I want to say they were around $5 something a lb. In a 2pack. Choice cuts.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Costco had them in the meat cooler in Sugar Land on Thursday. I want to say they were around $5 something a lb. In a 2pack. Choice cuts.


That's a good price! I just left Cosco(Willowbrook) 7.99!!! two in a pack.Averaging 30 bux per pack. Those bad boys were lean and trimmed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> That's a good price! I just left Cosco(Willowbrook) 7.99!!! two in a pack.Averaging 30 bux per pack. Those bad boys were lean and trimmed.


The ones I got were trimmed well and in a pkg of two also. I don't remember the total weight, but the price was under $18.00. I may go back again this week. I sliced the rest of it up thin and it makes incredible roast beef sammy's.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Good to know. Tri tip is good stuff


----------

